# diagnosis for "opacity" finding on chest xray



## pmorse (Dec 5, 2009)

Thoughts on a diagnosis code for "opacity" found on chest xray? reason for exam was "fever"  thanks


----------



## cfuficat (Dec 6, 2009)

I would code the fever 780.60 as primary, & 793.1 abn cxr as secondary.  There isn't a code for "opacity" lung.


----------



## CSlatt (Dec 7, 2009)

*Opacity*



pmorse said:


> Thoughts on a diagnosis code for "opacity" found on chest xray? reason for exam was "fever"  thanks



I would code the 793.1  as it is an "abnormal" finding and is usually a precursor to other conditions.


----------

